# My Jon Boat Remodel (In Progress)



## CapeFearCatfish (Nov 22, 2009)

I bought this boat back in the early spring, and it was ready to go, but the flooring was going downhill quick, so come fall it was time to redo it.  I was putting it off, but finally got started on it a couple weeks ago in my spare time.  Here are some pics mid process of tearing old stuff out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















Here are some pictures of work in progress:
The gas tank didn't fit too well, so I built a little platform for it to sit on, and I had the idea for some paddle storage behind the back seat.




This pic shows a piece of plywood under the seat to keep the paddles from getting too far out of reach.




I attached the angle aluminum to the boat seats with pop rivets instead of screws.




Then I built a 2x4 frame ...




Somewhere about this time I learned the value of safety glasses when sawing lumber!




I knew I wanted some storage in the floor, but I wasn't sure how I was going piece the flooring together and incorporate the lids into it, so I moved on to the easy part...redoing the seats!  These pics show the plywood cut to fit.








I didn't want to cut a hole in the aluminum bench seat on the boat, so I had to design a seat mount that would give me enough clearance for the aluminum seat bracket shaft.  First I cut a hole in the plywood the same size as the shaft.




Then I built a mount to give me the required clearance.












With the woodwork for the seats finished, I still didn't have any carpet, so I started back on the floor.  (I know, I know....jumping all around and not finishing anything!)




I notched the flooring to fit around the boat frame all the way to the hull leaving a little clearance for the carpet.




I got a good deal on a remnant piece of carpet, so in order not to waste any I decided to go ahead and finish the seats since they took large pieces of carpet.  First I covered the plywood, then I covered the homemade mount, and after that I screwed 2" long marine decking screws threw the plywood from the bottom into the mount.  I think I used about 20 screws per mount just in case I take someone fishing that is rough on seats!












So with the seats done (finally at least part of the boat finished) I started carpeting the flooring. Don't mind the piece of scrap tucked in that one notch...I didn't realize it was even in the pic till now.  I was just messing around.




By now I was knee deep in carpet glue and had forgotten to take a couple more pictures, but last night I had finally finished the floor with storage for stuff you need but never use....hehehe




I didn't have screws short enough for the straps, but I needed to be able to open and close the lids, so I used several washers until I get by the store for the proper screws.  I plan on using two screws with washers per strap.




So, that's where I'm at now.  The seats and middle floor are done.  I haven't started on the front floor, and it will be a little trickier since the hull starts curving up for the bow.  I have all the boards cut for my paddle compartment in the back, but I'm holding up on carpeting everything back there until I finish the front floor, just in case I run out of carpet.  I suppose I could have ordered some carpet and got more than enough to have to worry about it, but I paid less than HALF of what carpet costs through BPS for the remnant piece I'm using AND the glue which is about 25 bucks a gallon.  I figure if I do run out, that I'll hit Cabela's up for a little piece since you can get it there in as little as 3 feet increments.  It has defninitely been a learning experience!  If anyone has any ideas I'm all ears.  The reason I posted this is because I have enjoyed reading similar posts in the past, and they were helpful (like using rivets instead of screws which I never would have thought of).  I had planned on using more aluminum instead of 2x4s to save a little weight, but the 2x4s just worked out perfect and were easier to work with.  I might just have to return some of the unused aluminum when I finish which will be nice because that stuff is expensive!  Oh yeah, I had thought of decking the boat higher, but I prefer it to have a lower floor because I fish some rough water sometimes, and if you lose your balance there is a better chance of staying in the boat!!!  I'll update this as soon as I get some more pics, but it's pouring the rain down, and I don't foresee much getting done today.  And it's Sunday anyways!   Hopefully you don't want your lost time back after reading through this post!


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice work...looks good.


----------



## Pauley (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks great so far... keep us updated!!


----------



## massafibassa (Nov 22, 2009)

Man that looks good !


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Nov 22, 2009)

maybe when your done u can start on mine...hahahah


----------



## pop pop jones (Nov 22, 2009)

I like the job you've done on the boat, but uh well uh, in the next pics could you roll the stang out so I can see it too.


----------



## CapeFearCatfish (Nov 22, 2009)

I actually have the stang for sale...here's the link to some pics!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=398920


----------



## CapeFearCatfish (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys!  The weather has kept me from doing much to it since I first posted, and I am going to busy for the long Thanksgiving weekend, but hopefully I can finish the week after Thanksgiving if the weather cooperates!


----------



## david w. (Nov 24, 2009)

you did a good job on  it


----------



## CapeFearCatfish (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I got back on it after Thanksgiving, and here are some more pictures.
















So now I have the floors and seats done.  A friend is making me an aluminum bracket to mount the trolling motor, so after I get that mounted I will mount the stick steer and throttle and finish up the front deck and area between the rear seat and the transom.  I'm running a little low on carpet, so that's why I'm holding off on the back part of the boat.  Hopefully it will be done by the end of next week, and I will be on the water once again!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2009)

Great Job!!!! Lookin forward to the finished product. Bet you can't wait


----------



## CapeFearCatfish (Dec 13, 2009)

Made a little more progress:
Carpeted the deck...




Mounted the trolling motor...




A friend was generous enough to make me the tm mount and donate it.  I think it could use a little more surface area to mount to the deck though.  I put another plate under the deck and bolted the mount through that plate, so it should hold.  I can't wait to try it out, but I still have to mount all my outboard controls and the bow light.  I also still have to get some batteries for that 80 lb thrust Riptide!  I can't wait to see how it pushes this 1448!  There's some more carpeting to do in the very back of the boat, so it will still be a while since the weather isn't very cooperative lately!


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice lookin rig CFC.............that bow mount looks like a good one.......you might want to get some tubing or a 2x4 brace for the center area under it...........it will torque alot when you turn.


----------



## CapeFearCatfish (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Chris.  It's a 1/4" aluminum plate and it's bolted through the rail in the front with 5 bolts.  I don't think it will torque too much because of how solid it is in the front.  My only concern is when the motor is stowed while trailering that road bumps might be a little rough on the deck.  I'm going to take it out and see how it does soon I hope!


----------



## CapeFearCatfish (Dec 13, 2009)

I piddled around and mounted the throttle and stick steer this afternoon.  I wanted them closer to the seat than they were before, but I couldn't get them too close or the seat would hit them if I turned around.


----------



## olcaptain (Dec 13, 2009)

1st class all the way!


----------



## No plugs (Dec 15, 2009)

That looks awesome.....as I head to the classifieds to see if I can find a jon boat.....

-Greg


----------



## CapeFearCatfish (Dec 20, 2009)

In between the rain I managed to tinker around a little more, and I'm almost done.  The main thing I have left to do is get some batteries for the trolling motor.  After I figure out where to put them I can mount the foot control for the tilt and trim.  Then I will be ready to go!  I'm going to carpet one more board to go in the back, but that's not going to take very long, and it sure won't stop me from hitting the water.  Here's a couple more pics: 








The gas tank will fit on the far side, and the battery for the outboard will go on the near side.  I really like the paddle compartment.  I need some ideas on other stuff that I could stash in there, so suggestions are appreciated.  Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## CapeFearCatfish (Dec 20, 2009)

*And yet a little more done today after church....*

You can see I added a little piece between the transom supports and the paddle storage compartment.  I didn't screw it down though.  It is resting on a piece of angle aluminum.  That way I can access the drain plug easily.  I'm also planning on getting a bilge pump to put down in there just in case!  




This is why I added that piece! 




Then I carpeted the livewell lid to help reduce noise from clanging something on the lid and also to keep it a little cooler because that gray carpet won't absorb heat from the sun like that dark metal!




I'll probably carpet the sides of the livewell at some point too, but I'm not in a big hurry on that.  I'm tired of gluing carpet!  Oh yeah, that rope and board in the pictures is part of my patent pending tarp support system to keep the rain out of the boat.


----------

